# Private ponds or lakes?



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Keeping in mind that I am fairly new to bass fishing and do not have a boat, I have what may be a crazy question. I am always looking for different ponds or small lakes to fish in and have permission in about 5 private ponds, I wonder if there are fee based ponds that people can become a member of or pay per each trip ? Again this could be a pretty dumb question but if you don't ask you don't know. Thanks in advance for your reply's. Fishing has been very good by the way, hitting on just about anything.


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Dumb question!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

There are "paid lakes" which you can go to fish at, but they are not always stocked with the species you want to catch. For the most part, if you already have permission to fish on someone's private pond/ponds I would stick with those instead of shelling out money for something you may very well be disapointed in.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I think I heard there are some lakes in the Fairborn area that you can become a member of and fish. Its either Long lake or Lyre lake or something like that. I heard it was $500 a year but they have a waiting list to get on. Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## tipul3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thank You!


----------

